# Purchasing 2006 Outback 21rs? Any Inputs?



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

Planning on purchasing a 2006 21RS this week.







Any inputs, suggestions? This site has been very helpful in our family's decision to go with the Outback? Any Outbackers in Alaska with helpful hints for places to visit or stay away from?


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Go for it and let the fun begin!!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

First of all, welcome to the best forum on the web!

We have several members who are from AK. I'm sure they will chime in soon.

Check out this link:

Jolly's page

This page was created by one of our Moderators, NDJollyMon. About half way down the page you will see a link for PDI. This is a must to take with you when you plan on take delivery. Check out every item on the list. Videotape the inspection. Make sure you either get any repairs done BEFORE you sign, OR make them give you an IOU for anything you think needs taken care of.

Now about your 21RS. We LOVE ours and I'm sure you'll love yours!

Check out the mods forum for ideas on things you can do to customize your camper to fit your needs.

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you buying this week odds are good you won't be bringing it home the same day.

Once the day arrives to pick up the Outback, leave the kids at home. Your attention will need to be on the PDI and what the dealer is saying.

Tells the kids to get ready to camp in the driveway that night.


----------



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

Humpty said:


> First of all, welcome to the best forum on the web!
> 
> We have several members who are from AK. I'm sure they will chime in soon.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warm welcome. Funny question, Where can I find the acronyms listing for the forum? (DH, DW and so on)


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations! Let's see, acronyms...

DW: *D*ear *W*ife (*H*usband, *S*on, *D*aughter)
SOB: *S*ome *O*ther *B*rand (non-Outback)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Congratulations! Let's see, acronyms...
> 
> DW: Dear Wife (Husband, Son, Daughter)
> SOB: Some Other Brand (non-Outback)


CAWTTBFOTI!**

Enjoy!

Mark

*Congratulations and welcome to the best forum on the Internet! (Shhhh, I just made that up.







)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!

Thor


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

regsue814 said:


> Planning on purchasing a 2006 21RS this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have an 06 21RS also and love it. I haven't found any bad places yet but we mostly hung out on the Peninsula. This year, I want to head north as I haven't been that way. I have found that the 21RS is just the right size to get into all the campgrounds so far.

Portage is a nice place and where we took our first trip. We have stayed at Bing's in Sterling, Summit Lake there is a campground back behind the lodge there. Has nice views of the mountains.

I am getting ready to get the OB ready for the season as it is still in storage. Feel free to email me if you have quesitons.

Enjoy.

Lance


----------



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

mswalt said:


> > Congratulations! Let's see, acronyms...
> >
> > DW: Dear Wife (Husband, Son, Daughter)
> > SOB: Some Other Brand (non-Outback)
> ...


Thanks, we're originally from Austin! Hook em' Horns!!!!!


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

Congrats on the new OB. You will love it. Welcome to the family.


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

I'll add another Welcome to the pile and also a recommendation for the 21RS.

We bought ours in March 2006 and have enjoyed a few trips last summer and this past spring. It has worked well for our family of 4 and has towed well with our 2003 F-150 CC so you should be fine with that setup.

Now go out and get it and start camping !!


----------



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

It's official, we are the proud owners of a 2006 Outback 21RS. Quick question, we received an insurance quote through our auto insurance that was pretty low. Is it better to go with a company like RV America insurance or with your auto insurer? Thanks for any help that you can provide as we are scheduled to bring her home on tomorrow.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

regsue814 said:


> Quick question, we received an insurance quote through our auto insurance that was pretty low. Is it better to go with a company like RV America insurance or with your auto insurer?


This has been the source of much debate on Outbackers.

There are two schools of thought.

(1) Go with auto insurance, and your homeowners policy to fill in the property part. *Pros: * cheap (in most states, at least), good to deal with one company to cover both TV and TT. *Cons: * When you have an bad accident they cover it like a car, complete with depreciation etc. so you may not end up with enough money to replace it if totaled. Depending on your policies there may be some holes in coverage for accessories.

(2) RV-specific policy. *Pros: * Many offer full replacement at market-rate for new trailer for the first few years, after that they reimburse you with the purchase price of the TT, not the depreciated value. Coverage for property, accessories, etc. are included. *Cons: * higher price.

One thing that you should watch out for are postings that give a specific cost for their particular policy ("you should go with Farmers because they were only $385 and State Farm was $425". Like auto policies, these policies vary widely by zip code, customer experience (read: accident history, credit rating, etc), etc. Farmers may be cheaper for one person, but State Farm may be cheaper for others.

In the same vein, postings often say things like "My policy was $150, and yours was $350 so you are getting a bad deal". The problem is they are often comparing apples to oranges; auto policy add-on to full-RV policy. You can only price compare policies with the same coverages in the same geographic area; anything else is pointless.

Links to some of these threads: Link-1 Link-2  Link-3  Link-4  Link-5 

By way of disclosure, I'm the happy owner of an RV-Specific policy.

Ed


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Quick question, we received an insurance quote through our auto insurance that was pretty low. Is it better to go with a company like RV America insurance or with your auto insurer?


This has been the source of much debate on Outbackers.

There are two schools of thought.

(1) Go with auto insurance, and your homeowners policy to fill in the property part. Pros: cheap (in most states, at least), good to deal with one company to cover both TV and TT. Cons: When you have an bad accident they cover it like a car, complete with depreciation etc. so you may not end up with enough money to replace it if totaled.

(2) RV-specific policy. Pros: Many offer full replacement at market-rate for new trailer for the first few years, after that they reimburse you with the purchase price of the TT, not the depreciated value. Coverage for property, accessories, etc. are included. Cons: higher price.

One thing that you should watch out for are postings that give a specific cost for their particular policy ("you should go with Farmers because they were only $385 and State Farm was $425". Like auto policies, these policies vary widely by zip code, customer experience (read: accident history, credit rating, etc), etc. Farmers may be cheaper for one person, but State Farm may be cheaper for others.

In the same vein, postings often say things like "My policy was $150, and yours was $350 so you are getting a bad deal". The problem is they are often comparing apples to oranges; auto policy add-on to full-RV policy. You can only price compare policies with the same coverages in the same geographic area; anything else is pointless.

Ed
[/quote]
Very clearly stated on the insurance issue. Only additional comment is concerning liability coverage while parked / camping and personal possession replacement coverage. Auto policy's typically have a huge gap of coverage in these areas. I have had a couple of conversations with underwriters on our HO policy covering the gaps but didn't get a real clear anwser -very much a maybe on the campsite location liability coverage. Also, our HO insurance will not cover the damage to personal items in a trailer if the damage is related to a "motor vehicle accident" -underwriters were very specific on this response. If you have a big liability umbrella policy the camping location liability gap is covered... My first choice was to add to the Auto policy but upon much further research the RV specialty policy seems to be a better overall solution due to the gaps in coverage that maybe present using an Auto policy in our situation. Depending on how -you- have structured your family insurance coverage will dictate if a auto or specialty policy is right for you.

Map Guy


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

map guy said:


> Only additional comment is concerning liability coverage while parked / camping ... If you have a big liability umbrella policy the camping location liability gap is covered.


I'm not so sure about that. Our umbrella policy has a very large deductable that is exactly equal to the maximum payout of the underlying auto and/or homeowner policies. If you don't have an underlying policy to cover the liability for the trailer while parked/camping then you pay any judgement out of pocket (i.e. cash) up to the deductable of the umbrella. Do I have that right?

Ed


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Only additional comment is concerning liability coverage while parked / camping ... If you have a big liability umbrella policy the camping location liability gap is covered.


I'm not so sure about that. Our umbrella policy has a very large deductable that is exactly equal to the maximum payout of the underlying auto and/or homeowner policies. If you don't have an underlying policy to cover the liability for the trailer while parked/camping then you pay any judgement out of pocket (i.e. cash) up to the deductable of the umbrella. Do I have that right?

Ed
[/quote]

No I am not sure about your particular policies and or chosen insurance company.

My statement quoted above may of needed more qualifiers









In my particular case/company the terms of the Umbrella available with my HO would definitely cover. But as stated by several -your- individual policies/coverage requirements -need to be discussed with an agent that understands the big picture in relationship to your local market and the insurance products available in that market....

Map Guy


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

map guy said:


> In my particular case/company the terms of the Umbrella available *with my HO  * would definitely cover.


That explains it. I thought you were saying that the Umbrella alone would cover the liability, but you were saying the Umbrella on top of the homeowners. That makes sense and is consistent with all the Umbrella policies I've heard about.

Ed


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

regsue814 said:


> It's official, we are the proud owners of a 2006 Outback 21RS. Quick question, we received an insurance quote through our auto insurance that was pretty low. Is it better to go with a company like RV America insurance or with your auto insurer? Thanks for any help that you can provide as we are scheduled to bring her home on tomorrow.


We use Allstate for all our insurance here in Anchorage. They have treated good price wise. I was told that when towing the auto covers the trailer for accidents and the liablity we took out on the trailer covers the rest. What is nice is, while it was in storage we kept the insurance but were given an discounted rate.

Simmons has a great service department. I have been impressed with their work. I am going to be getting mine in soon so we can take her out camping.


----------



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

We picked up our TT today and Simmons RV (Mike) was absolutely outstanding during the delivery inspection/orientation. I printed out the PDI and we started at 2:15 and didn't complete it until after 4:30. He had us run through the entire process as well as looked over the TT and TV connection procedures like you wouldn't believe. You would have thought that I was receiving a space ship. The detail crew had the TT cleaned as if no one had ever stepped foot in it. As for the insurance, I asked several questions of Gieco and decided to go with RV America Insurance. You can't beat TLR. Auto insurers require you to purchase a type of gap insurance.

Thanks to you all, the Outbackers site is great!









regsue814


----------

